# Secret Santa-Paws '13 Interest? (IndiandPuppy and Caninek9)



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello PF'ers

As many of you may know Goldenshadow has organised a secret santa for 3 yrs and has made a well thought out decision for a more intimate secret santa as she is very busy.

However many members have been rather disappointed about this so CanineK9 and myself made a well thought out decision to organise another secret santa! As a sort of fringe event/alternative/chaotic mess 

]IndiandPuppy - Marnie 1 CONFIRMED
CanineK9 - Bailey 1 - CONFIRMED
Finleyjon - FinleyandDarwin 1 - CONFIRMED
[/COLOR]Salemsparklys - 2 - CONFIRMED
Picklelily- 1-CONFIRMED
sezeelson- Raven + Rossi 2 CONFIRMED
missRV - Rosie 1 - CONFIRMED
niki87- Rosie 1 CONFIRMED
BeckyC- Archie + Blue 2 CONFIRMED
wilmer- Betty 1CONFIRMED
[5HEADH- Alfred + Woody 2 CONFIRMED
Lozzibear- Jake + Arrow 2 CONFIRMED 

RULES?..

.You cannot participate in GS Secret Santa and our Secret Santa-Paws as its CONFUSING  and we don't want to spoil you 

.none UK residents welcome but -inbox me if you want to participate and are across the seas or say here what country you are from

.Anyone with a 'member' or 'Vip Member' or 'senior' status welcome to sign up but nobody with a 'newbie' status for obvious reasons

. you must have started your own thread/threads

.you must have a dog x dogs

.you must be willing to donate 50p on paypal to the secret santa/charity- [email protected]

So we can gauge interest please comment below if you are interested, how many dogs for, what country you are in and what your 'pet forum status' is.

Also the minimum spend would likely be £10 with the no maximum and have to fit your giftee woofers 'loves and hates'.

any interest?

JINGLE BELLS, JINGLE BELLS...... JINGLE ALL THE WAYYYYY.....


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yep we will send 2 to receive 2! Both for Bailey
I`m in sunny England 
And VIP

BUT i`ll add dates

*Saturday 28th September 2013*- Interest for Secret Santa Paws is finished, and me and India will sort through
*Sunday 6th October 2013*- You will get your recipient(s)!

Another rule... All presents must be wrapped and properly secured! 
Loves and hates thread will appear soon


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Keeping this at the top


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

1 dog- Marnie
England
VIP Member


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Oooh, I'm interested 

I haven't been here long enough to take part in the other one...

Great idea guys, thank you.

I have two dogs. Border Collie and Parson Russell Terrier.
Live in Scotland.
My status: 'member'


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

So...I'm interested... but... what's the difference between this SS and Goldenshadows?


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

Me, please! 

I have two dogs: Finley (Staffordshire Bull Terrier cross Rottweiler) and Darwin (Miniature Dachshund)

I live in the United Kingdom

Pretty sure that I'm just a plain 'ol member


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

dandogman said:


> So...I'm interested... but... what's the difference between this SS and Goldenshadows?


Golden shadows is restricted ie only some members can join depending. For example no under 18's be here a certain length of time etc


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

dandogman said:


> So...I'm interested... but... what's the difference between this SS and Goldenshadows?


Goldenshadows is only open to over 18's who and long term/active members as she is only doing it for a smaller group as last year there were nearly 100 and it was very confusing. We didn't meet the criteria so we decided to make our own fun with permission of course but we were told we didn't need it


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> Golden shadows is restricted ie only some members can join depending. For example no under 18's be here a certain length of time etc


crossposted hehe lol x


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Indiandpuppy said:


> Goldenshadows is only open to over 18's who and long term/active members as she is only doing it for 20 people as last year there were nearly 100 and it was very confusing. We didn't meet the criteria so we decided to make our own fun with permission of course but we were told we didn't need it





Canine K9 said:


> Golden shadows is restricted ie only some members can join depending. For example no under 18's be here a certain length of time etc


Don't you think you should put some sort of cap/more restrictions on your SS though? It sounds like it'll get hectic like it did last year for GS...


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I think we'll give it a whirl I imagine quite a few members will be doing GS SS and me and Indi are splitting the work load
India add to OP all parcels must be sent first class recorded to avoid being lost


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Canine K9 said:


> I think we'll give it a whirl I imagine quite a few members will be doing GS SS and me and Indi are splitting the work load
> India add to OP all parcels must be sent first class recorded to avoid being lost


Ah right. If you want a hand, give me a shout


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Altho im a VIP member i think GoldenShadows will fill up really quick if there is only 20 doing it, ive never done SS before so would like to join this one if possible please


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I do agree though there should be a cap on how many can be involved because it will get out of hand


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

LolaBoo said:


> I do agree though there should be a cap on how many can be involved because it will get out of hand


That and I do know that GS and Babycham ended up spending a fair bit of their own money for various reasons the year before last (namely that people didn't send parcels as promised and they didn't want anyone missing out who had sent one but wouldn't otherwise receive). Last year GS had a Paypal account - if you remember K9? - into which we all put a little extra to cover unexpected events which when unused went to an animal charity. The year before that a few of us ended up sending money to GS in order to help her with the expenses she incurred due to folk being slack.

So I am just saying cover you own backs a little.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

There is NOT a 20 members only limit on the SS I am organising. I do not know where that number has come from as I have not got a number in my mind right now. Numbers will not be permitted to increase as they have done in past years, ie.

Year one - 25 members
Year two - 55 members
Year three - 90 members, so year four could be 120+ if I do not restrict it.

I am simply respecting the wishes of those who gave me feedback last year. ie. The size seemed to instil a competitive nature, posters disappearing/not posting thanks/photos and if SS is more restricted the odds of this happening are reduced.

Regarding entering both SS. Some members who are involved in the SS I am organising have said they feel concerned that posters may make errors in which parcel is posted out to who and that less attention to specific rules may be adhered if there are two sets to be paying attention to. Thus it seems logical to ask that people opt to participate in one or the other.

Regarding under/over 18's. No under 18 has ever *intentionally* been allowed to participate in SS. What with sending money via Paypal and the responsibility of ensuring things are done as and when some members have queried whether under 18's participating is a good idea or not. I do not feel an exemption can be made for one, a decision would have to be for all or none. As Indiandpuppy and Canine K9 are so enthused I suggested that they participate in one where they can have more of a say on what goes on.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a paypal for ebay and my mum has 2 one for ebay and one for when she organises days out for home educators like myself. I manage stuff on the home education one for her for example I go on the site see who is interested, go on the sight and see who is definite and conform dates, inbox each paypal details directly then chase people up if they have not paid. :thumbup1:

I have removed the bit where I said about 20 members.
Our 'cap' will likely be 60 then we can take 30 each but I highly doubt we will get that many people anyway. Its more about the fact we knew some people were not active/joined long enough and still wanted to take part rather than just wanting a 'bigger' one I only used the words big as the restriction was to keep it close and not large in the first place.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Dogless that's a good point so if Indi we can get a paypal sorted


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

When we get enough members interested I will ask for a donation of minimum 50p for a 'safety net' and any excess can go to Many tears rescue?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Is the 50p per member or present recieved? X


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

Do you think maybe it should be 1 present per dog? I know you get back the same as what you give so if you give 2 presents you get 2 yourself, but isn't more than 1 present per dog a little...not quite in the spirit of it?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

That's fine by me ok indi so ill just send 1 to receive 1


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Sorry to be a pain but I'm going to go with the other SS. Just let you know so you can take me off the list.


----------



## ladydog (Feb 24, 2013)

Count me in, please.

One dog, Lady, GSDxBC.
I live in England.
I am a plain old member.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

I would be interested in doing this


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

Because I have two dogs, does that mean that I have to send out two presents at a minimum of £10 each? I'd prefer to just send one / receive one if that's OK as my boys can share


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

finleyjon said:


> Because I have two dogs, does that mean that I have to send out two presents at a minimum of £10 each? I'd prefer to just send one / receive one if that's OK as my boys can share


thats fine they can share, I will put you for 1 x


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

finleyjon said:


> Because I have two dogs, does that mean that I have to send out two presents at a minimum of £10 each? I'd prefer to just send one / receive one if that's OK as my boys can share


Would imagine it will be the same as any other SS I have done and its 1 gift and you decided who you will give it too/or share


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Love this idea

I'm in the UK and have 1 girlie dog.

Edit: Ohh I'm a senior member when did that happen


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

EDIT - Sorry - changed my mind - don't feel comfortable about giving out personal information (i.e address)  not meaning to offend anyone, and not suggesting anything, but yeah...


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

Oops, forgot to put my info lol

I have 2 dogs, Alaskan Malamute and a Border Collie, both boys
Live in Scotland
Srn member


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

This is not meant to cause offence - but I think it should be mentioned, for those that do not know, that the organisers of this SS are both children, under 16s I believe.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

I am 15 and become 16 in January for anyone who didn't know. 


Bio so you know me better- I am the elected deputy youth MP for Bury, I do extra work for CBBC shows, I am home educated, I volunteer at 2 old peoples homes running cupcake making and art workshops with relevant insurance, my family used to foster and I am crb checked. I have done work experience on 2 farms and been an assistant for 3 different classes at the adult education centre where my mum used to work. I have also ran 2 drama classes for my arts award and am travelling to paris to visit my sister alone on a train and a plane. I am also a cyber mentor for beat bullying.

My mum says she authorises my participation in organising this


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Indiandpuppy said:


> I am 15 and become 16 in January for anyone who didn't know.
> 
> Bio so you know me better- I am the elected deputy youth MP for Bury, I do extra work for CBBC shows, I am home educated, I volunteer at 2 old peoples homes running cupcake making and art workshops with relevant insurance, my family used to foster and I am crb checked. I have done work experience on 2 farms and been an assistant for 3 different classes at the adult education centre where my mum used to work. I have also ran 2 drama classes for my arts award and am travelling to paris to visit my sister alone on a train and a plane. I am also a cyber mentor for beat bullying.
> 
> My mum says she authorises my participation in organising this


I have no doubt that both you and CanineK9 are both very responsible young people - you have both demonstrated that quite clearly on here - and I did dither for a long time before I posted, but when personal details such as full names and addresses are being given out, I felt it was an important point that needed mentioning for those that were not aware. I do wish you both luck with this.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

SixStar said:


> I have no doubt that both you and CanineK9 are both very responsible young people - you have both demonstrated that quite clearly on here - and I did dither for a long time before I posted, but when personal details such as full names and addresses are being given out, I felt it was an important point that needed mentioning for those that were not aware. I do wish you both luck with this.


I understand that people might want to know, but I don't see what two young teenagers could do with peoples names/addresses that an adult couldn't?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

sharloid said:


> I understand that people might want to know, but I don't see what two young teenagers could do with peoples names/addresses that an adult couldn't?


There it is! I knew someone would say it. However - I didn't suggest there was anything they could do with them that an adult couldn't? 

I said it because - as you say - people might want to know. I know that I certainly would not want to unknowingly pass my full name and address onto children over the internet. Nothing personal against Indiandpuppy and CanineK9 at all - and if people have no qualms with it, then that's fine - but people should know beforehand, and that is the only reason why I raised the issue.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

still taking interest


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

For what it's worth, I've met Canine_K9 in real life at a PF meet and she is lovely


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

If it makes everyone feel better I am happy to help out with addresses etc?, I am a 38 yr old married mother with 3 children


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm 15 nothing else really to add except I've met a few of you.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Im ok with it as long as you only hand out my address to ermmmm
Johnny Depp
Gerard Butler
James Purefoy 
:001_cool:


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

LolaBoo said:


> Im ok with it as long as you only hand out my address to ermmmm
> Johnny Depp
> Gerard Butler
> James Purefoy
> :001_cool:


Haaha lol!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

LolaBoo said:


> Im ok with it as long as you only hand out my address to ermmmm
> Johnny Depp
> Gerard Butler
> James Purefoy
> :001_cool:


Yep of course


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

At the end of the day anyone can be anyone on the internet. There is a level of trust within this which is largely why I am still doing a SS. Having done it the last three years and being a regular poster/relatively old timer people have that level of trust and faith in me to make things right should they go wrong.

As regard to signing up there is an awful lot of people in the SS I have organised already and in a perfect world I probably would have liked numbers a bit smaller than the current figure. It is not a confirmed list by any stretch and I daresay some people will drop off if they fail to respond by deadlines etc. There is no limit on who can or can't do a SS, four other individual members could start their own if they feel inclined and potentially that is the way to go.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

If anyones interested the reason me and India started a SS was as been pointed out, we are both under 18 years of age so therefore cannot parcipipate in the GS Secret Santa. We both still wanted to do a Secret Santa however, and we decided to do our own to see if anyone would be interested and if not we were going to send each other a present. Yes we are both teenagers and if you are not happy giving your details to us, that is your call and we 100% understand that. Tbh I think anyone would be a bit wary, so I recommend you think it over, feel free to PM me or India and discuss things with us and then make a calculated decision. Our aim is for us all to have a lovely Christmas with our pets and maybe receive gifts we would never have thought of buying ourselves!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

BUMP bumpity bump


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

For anyone who has not done an online ss before this is how it works, I have taken part in a nail varnish ss in the past.

All participants apply and donate entry fee
Entries close 
Participants get a private message stating the address, forum name, real name ,(name of pet) of their giftee and the postage deadline.
Participants will look at a thread dedicated to the person/pets favourites and dislikes, in this case we are using 'loves and hates'
Participants buy/make gifts and fill a package with these gifts they must have a a minimum value of £10 and fit the loves and hates eg- 'stan loves bones and hates rawhide'- in this situation the participant/santa would not buy rawhide and may include a bone if they so wished.
When presents are secured and with a clue to who the santa is but not their name or their dogs name, the santa/participant would post these first class to their giftee. 
When a giftee has received their package they would post on the 'received parcel' thread that their package had arrived but NOT open it until christmas eve/day or boxing day.
The giftees when opening the gifts take photos of their dogs opening/ and the presents and post them on a photo thread.
From boxing day their will be a guessing thread.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Canine K9 said:


> If anyones interested the reason me and India started a SS was as been pointed out, we are both under 18 years of age so therefore cannot parcipipate in the GS Secret Santa. We both still wanted to do a Secret Santa however, and we decided to do our own to see if anyone would be interested and if not we were going to send each other a present. Yes we are both teenagers and if you are not happy giving your details to us, that is your call and we 100% understand that. Tbh I think anyone would be a bit wary, so I recommend you think it over, feel free to PM me or India and discuss things with us and then make a calculated decision. Our aim is for us all to have a lovely Christmas with our pets and maybe receive gifts we would never have thought of buying ourselves!


Just want to say, I am not not doing it because of either of you two  Just don't want to give details to people online after having thought it through 

I wish you good luck with it


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

You forgot the part where people actually give us their addresses ect!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Because India is being slow () we have sezeelson and Raven and and Rossi so 15 !


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Right I have set up a paypal account for the secret santa it is under my Mum`s name (with permission of course ) it is
[email protected]
50p per present receiving

You need to put in the comment box 
Your Username
Your dogs names

Then we can confirm your place. If you`d rather wait thats fine paypal funds finish by end of september so plenty of time. All funds will be used to get people with a present in case of issues and if not needed will be donated to Many Tears. 
We are still taking interest. If anyone hasn`t paid the fee by end of sept then sadly we will have to withdraw you from secret santa!
When we have recieved your donation we will put next to your name on OP- Confirmed. (well India will )


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

I have sent the 50p


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

finleyjon said:


> I have sent the 50p


Recieved thanks


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

canine k9 said:


> recieved thanks


confirmed


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

When you have given your payment please send your details to me via PM

Real name 
address
dogs name 

deadline end of september 

entries still open


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Entries are open to the end of sept basically you can enter interest on 28th but you`ll have to be super quick with paypal and details lol


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Anyone interested


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Its an odd number we need at least one moree


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Bumpp.................


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Room for Rosie?? xx


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

missRV said:


> Room for Rosie?? xx


I will put you on the list


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

missRV said:


> Room for Rosie?? xx


Always room for lovely Rosie


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

thank you


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

sent the 50p just now


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

salemsparklys- Do you want one parcel for Ben and Storm to share?


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

Canine K9 said:


> salemsparklys- Do you want one parcel for Ben and Storm to share?


I am happy for them to share or just for one of them


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

how do we send the money? I have a paypal who do I send it to x


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

missRV said:


> how do we send the money? I have a paypal who do I send it to x[/QUOT
> [email protected]


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Sent the money


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

missRV said:


> Sent the money


Was it £1 you sent?


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes  hope that's ok


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

missRV said:


> Yes  hope that's ok


Thats fine thanks


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Can missRV and Salemsparklys private message their details over to me now please  x


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Bumping


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

If newcomers (to the dog world) are invited then please count me in 

I have one dog.
Live in the UK.
VIP member.

Hope that's what you need.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

niki87 said:


> If newcomers (to the dog world) are invited then please count me in


Yep thats more than fine


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Bumpity bump bump


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

No offence but i think your starting this all too early , a lot can happen in someone's life in the 4 months before Christmas. I've seen long term members disappear , let alone ones with not many post at all. I would say 8 weeks before is more than enough time, all this bumping for 4 months is going to leave you with a very confused thread and secret santa . It's all very easy to spend 50p now and not post anything out in 3 months time but receive a £10 present in return.


----------



## foursmith (Oct 11, 2012)

Can I join please


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Ok I`ll stop bumping then  
The option to pay now until end of Sept is there- this just reserves the place so they aren`t pulled out of SS.
If someone dissapers me and Indi will work out what to do at the time.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

foursmith said:


> Can I join please


sure !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

A September bump


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have messaged already....but I am just letting you know I have just paypal'd a donation.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I've decided not to join in... I want to buy my girls their own presents... if I join in, I'll end up doing both and will end up spending a fortune!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

That's fine dan


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello All! Hope we can get some more participation before the next step! 

Just confirming entries for this are still OPEN

xx


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

Room for a small one? Betty's first Christmas, so how can I refuse 

ps. 50p is winging it's way now...


----------



## BeckyC (Jun 9, 2012)

May me and the boys join in?  

There is Archie (Lurcher puppy) and Blue (Greyhound), I am just a plain old member I think and in the UK.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

yayy I will add you all!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Have I missed the closing date? :O


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

5headh said:


> Have I missed the closing date? :O


nope  should I add you? x


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Indiandpuppy said:


> nope  should I add you? x


Woo!  Yes please, 2 dogs...


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have the 50p off wilmer India.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi all! To confirm donate the 50p per dog to Caninek9's paypal and PM your real name, dogs name and address to me  



exicting! :smile5:


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

and remember to add your loves and hates/ likes and dislikes 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat...s-dislikes-thread-indiandpuppy-canine-k9.html


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Think I`ll bump this up because there isn`t long left to put in your entries


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

and your confirmations )


PS. I am going to paris for a week from tomorrow so will not resume my ss duties till I get back however still send me your addresses and rl names x


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Have a fab holiday  can't wait to find out who I'm shopping for


----------



## BeckyC (Jun 9, 2012)

I'll send over my £1 now, sorry I forgot to get that sorted.  As I have two dogs, does that mean I'll get two secret santas or just the one? Just need to budget how many I am buying for.


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

[query removed, found my brain!]


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Completely up to you BeckyC. You can opt to receive 2 so one for each dog or 1 ss for both.
Anyone else that has sent money out of the last 7 days can you please tell me who you are! Seem to have an extra 50p in there


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Reminders to those who have not paid or sent addresses will be sent out shortly  although still open for entries until 28th


----------



## BeckyC (Jun 9, 2012)

I sent my £1 and my address last week to IndiandPuppy, what else do I need to do to be confirmed?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

BeckyC said:


> I sent my £1 and my address last week to IndiandPuppy, what else do I need to do to be confirmed?


Nothing that's fine Indianadpuppy is on holiday at the moment so she'll update everything when she gets back


----------



## BeckyC (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh right, thank you! I was worried there for a moment. Now off to find the likes and dislikes thread.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi! Just got back so catching up now


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Reminders sent folks! Only 2 days left to send money and addresses!


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Any more applicants before the deadline ? x


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Last day! All those in red other than Lolaboo MUST confirm with their payment of 50p per dog and their address to Indiandpuppy!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll have to drop out as completely forgot to send the money and my parents are away until Sunday, I dont have my own paypal lol!


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

5headh You can donate on sunday if you still want to participate, wouldn't want to let you miss out  xxx


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Interest for this is over! All those who didnt confirm I'm afraid it's too late now but 5headh if you still want to parcipiate send the money over on Sunday. Me and India will start sorting through names


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks guys  Will send it tomorrow


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Can 5headh please inbox me their address asap x


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry its late I have just sent through the money; can someone check it has gone in?

I will inbox my address now


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

5headh said:


> Sorry its late I have just sent through the money; can someone check it has gone in?
> 
> I will inbox my address now


Its not arrived yet but I imagine it will


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Sent all my PM`s out


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Sent all my PMs too!  

1) ALL presents must be wrapped, secured and if sent on and before 20th November they can be sent 2nd class recorded if sent after 20th November they MUST be sent 1st class recorded. 
2) Minimum spending is £10, but do not be afraid to include homemade gifts if you would like 
3) ALL presents must be sent by 3rd December.


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm well chuffed with who has been chosen for me, one of my favourite PF dogs 

Thanks for arranging it all, girls!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm super excited now  Brought my first hoomin present yesterday; now doggy shopping is far better!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Pleased with who I have too thanks India.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm very excited too  got some ideas on what to get for my doggie


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

already started buying eeeeek!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Just to mention when you receive your present or when you send it please PM your leader (who you got the pm off saying who you were buying for)


----------



## BeckyC (Jun 9, 2012)

When should we be sending the presents?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

BeckyC said:


> When should we be sending the presents?


Sorry I missed this. Any time up to 3rd December.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

just got a few more things to buy.... its been so much fun x


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I think I`m slow.. I`ve only bought 1 present! :laugh:


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Can I still join or have I missed this one too  

I don't want a present back if that's a problem; I just want to send one :w00t:


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Flamingoes if you send your 50p super fast to [email protected], send me your address you can still play. Will one of the others pm me if you either would be happy to send to another or receive of another. If you recieve you don't have to send


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/334354-who-woof-you-secret-santa-paws-thread.html#post1063316248

new thread every one


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Bump, Flamingoes is all sorted out


----------

